# Purchase Peptides: Ghrp-6/GRF 1-29 cycle



## AllINATX (Apr 4, 2013)

So after reading lots of positive reviews on Purchase Peptides, I pulled the trigger and picked up a cycle of there Ghrp-6/GRF 1-29. Got a few rats ready for something new. I just got the order today had zero issues with it btw . I'm gonna go with  100mcg both x 3 ED for 10 weeks maybe a little more. I'll Keep you posted. 

Cheers!


----------



## Liquidex (Apr 4, 2013)

lol I like using ghrp6 during bulk really stimulates your appetites. Careful on the dose tho, can raise prolactin level


----------



## AllINATX (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the advise! So far so good. Both pep's dissolve very quickly nothing left floating around. Huge hunger sensations, overall my rats like it so far.


----------

